Ask HN: What books for algorithmic crypto trading can you recommend? - hoerzu
======
itamarst
"The Great Beanie Baby Bubble: The Amazing Story of How America Lost Its Mind
Over a Plush Toy--and the Eccentric Genius Behind It". It's a good book:
[https://www.amazon.com/Great-Beanie-Baby-Bubble-
Toy/dp/15918...](https://www.amazon.com/Great-Beanie-Baby-Bubble-
Toy/dp/1591848008)

~~~
cntrlaltdlt
Don't be snarky. Regardless of your thoughts on the technological importance
or application of crypto, at least make an attempt and justify your position.
Otherwise you just come across as a troll.

To the OP, while I can't recommend a book specifically tailored to crypto, I'd
broaden your search to financial algos in general as they are mostly
applicable to trading in the crypto realm.

To start you on your search take a look at github repos that teach simple
maker taker bots. There are tons of them

~~~
estsauver
Starfighter's Stock Simulation was pretty neat as well.

